# Snowdogg Plow Mount and Light Harness for '99-'07 F250-550-NJ



## Swamp_Yankee (Oct 10, 2019)

Bought the complete setup used for the plow. I installed a new mount as I have a 2012 F250 and only used the plow control harness. New bolt set but there might be a few missing. Light harness is complete. $300-located in Northwest Hunterdon County near Routes 31 and 78.


----------



## Cameron Company (Aug 5, 2021)

Just sent you a private message about this too. I know it’s 6 months old but if you still have this I’ll take it.


----------

